

LaTeX Search - zellux
http://latexsearch.com/

======
purple43
I think this is an appropriate companion to anything you would want write up
in LaTex but can't remember what it's called:
<http://detexify.kirelabs.org/classify.html>

~~~
jamii
Detexify is also available as an android app. Much easier to draw on a
touchscreen than with a mouse.

------
jamii
Woo. I wrote the backend for this. See the comments on reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/bu580/springers_new_la...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/bu580/springers_new_latex_search_for_finding/)

